# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios obligatorios para importar fruta fresca de vid de Argentina

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, dic. 13 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de fruta fresca de vid procedente de Argentina.  
Según la Ley General de Sanidad Agraria, el ingreso al país como importación, tránsito internacional o cualquier otro régimen aduanero de plantas y productos vegetales, animales y productos de origen animal, se sujetarán a las disposiciones que establezca en el ámbito de su competencia el Senasa. 
De acuerdo con una resolución directoral del Senasa publicada hoy, las mencionadas importaciones deben cumplir requisitos como que el envío cuente con el permiso fitosanitario de importación emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado, previo a la certificación y embarque en el país de origen o procedencia. 
El envío deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen, en el cual se consigne una declaración adicional respecto a que el producto está libre de un conjunto de plagas. 
Los envíos sólo podrán ingresar al país por los puestos de control marítimo y aéreo del Callao y otros puntos de ingreso serán evaluados y autorizados por el órgano de línea competente. 
Los envases serán nuevos y de primer uso, libres de tierra y de cualquier material extraño al producto; y también dispone que la inspección fitosanitaria se hará en el punto de ingreso al país. 
Finalmente, informó que ante el interés en importar al país frutos frescos de vid procedente de Argentina, la Subdirección de Análisis de Riesgo y Vigilancia Fitosanitaria del Senasa, inició el respectivo estudio con la finalidad de establecer los requisitos fitosanitarios para la importación del mencionado producto.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importar semillas de moringas de India y Argentina Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar granos de sacha inchi de Ecuador Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar flores frescas de Estados Unidos Senasa modificó requisitos fitosanitarios a estacas y fruta fresca de uva procedente de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios obligatorios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Francia

----------

